# Coal fire conversion from Aster Hudson



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

This model started life as an electric version and has recently been converted to coal fired.
In fact it was only completed last week and the you tube video was taken only this Friday
http://youtu.be/rJCz1qz6b8k
Just to run through some of the cab features, the fuel used is anthracite which burns pretty hot with minimum of ash. The fire was started with charcole and paraffin. I usually add the anthracite once the pressure has reached 40psi or thereabouts.
The cab roof is hinged for easy access and flips forward. To replace on the move is just a flick!
Fairly basic controls really with the blower valve top right with the water bypass below.
Over on the right the water level glass is made easy to read with the diagonal lines behind with the end of the blow down handle sticking out towrads the camera.
Just visable on the left is the 'forward and backward drain cocks lever
This has a remarkable show effect when applied pushing out steam and condensate some realism
Just a tip when steaming. When you check your pressure gauge, also always look at your fire!
Oh yes, forgot to mention. Engine fitted with axle pump and hand pump in the tender.









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor
Excellent job...John Shawe??


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Charles,
It could well have been John, but in fact it was Roger Marsh.
We retained the original headlights but with a battery this time. Just a small point but they play the part

Just after the video there was a massive snow shower. The lights did look impressive then. 


Regards [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks real nice.
Tell Tac though that we need HD vedio of a run like that.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor, 

I'll add the advice to remember to rake the fire regularly especially if not burning anthracite. Thank you for photo and description of the cab layout. Please tell us the grate area and firebox volume (or firebox depth below the fire door). The number and size of the flues would be useful, too. Thank you. 

Steve


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks like it's running very well, but then it's an Aster! 
Maybe add some 'poor' quality coal as well so that you don't waste so much steam. 
Merry Christmas, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

David, I assume that your poor quality coal comments were 'tongue in cheek'

This engine was virtually running in and was certainly making a lot of steam. The blower was just 'cracked open,' whereas on future runs it looks like it could be closed.

Also the safety valves will need some adjustment which should help, but difficult to adjust when you are holding a camera in one hand and eating a mince pie!
One thing for sure, it doesn't look like an electric engine any more.
All the best for Christmas. Trevor 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By main131 on 12 Dec 2011 05:49 AM 
David, I assume that your poor quality coal comments were 'tongue in cheek'

This engine was virtually running in and was certainly making a lot of steam. The blower was just 'cracked open,' whereas on future runs it looks like it could be closed.

Also the safety valves will need some adjustment which should help, but difficult to adjust when you are holding a camera in one hand and eating a mince pie!
One thing for sure, it doesn't look like an electric engine any more.
All the best for Christmas. Trevor 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);












I believe David was commenting on the fact that your safety valve was blowing off the entire time. When your safety is going off, that is wasted energy. Coal was burnt to make steam, and the steam is going out the safety valve contributing 0 work to moving the train. A good fireman(after a lot of practice) should be able to run a locomotive near the pop-off point, but not quite popping off.

Of course, for small scale locomotives most people are not worried about wasting a little coal to make sure their pressure is up. 


Also, I would continue to run with the blower cracked, my experience from 7.5" scale live steam is that a lot of the people run with it slightly open. That way you keep a nice hot fire even when your stopped for servicing.


Awesome locomotive, I have been seriously looking at one of the coal fired Accucraft k-28s


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

The more they pop off the better they look !!!!!![/b]


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Trevor, a very impressive video of a very impressive locomotive.


The fact that this was originally an electric Aster NYC Hudson adds to the skill displayed by Roger Marsh who made the conversion.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Andrew, 
I just sold my 'extra' parts from my old Aster NYC Hudson conversion to meths firing. 
The gentleman in Seattle is trying to rebuild his electric one into the 'original' gas fired version. 
He took my 'spare' boiler, burner, gas tank, cylinders and pistons, valve gear and anything else he thought he would need. 
Hopefully it will all come together for him. 
Not so easy if you have none of the 'live steam' parts, which I assume Roger Marsh did not, and had to build to fit. 
Merry Christmas, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

David, it is woth keeping these parts from old Asters for conversion. The motor / gearbox used in the Aster NYC Huson etc are of exceptional quality and also worth saving for future projects. FWIW I have available an Aster electric UP Big Boy if anyone fancies the ultimate conversion challenge!


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew, A feature that I did not cover was Roger Marsh's simple method of dropping the 'spent' fire which you may care to pass on to a future purchaser of the Big Boy.

Undoubtedly not new but novel nevertheless, you will note in the picture that the aluminium plate is drawn away from it's slot as part of box and having then placed a dish underneath, the pin holding the grate is removed allowing the fire bars holder to swing down and drop the ashes down.

The reflection in the glass window behind is of an elderly gentleman with allegedly endless funds to spend on Aster locomotives. This of course is not true otherwise I would have been the owner of an electric Bid Boy by now awaiting conversion!












@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor
A good design as we have been using a similar setup on our coal conversions (ashpans for Moguls):


----------

